# First TT



## bozmandb9 (4 Jul 2015)

I did my first TT last week, just a local 10 miler. I'm not an endurance guy. I've been sprint training (athletics) for the past couple of years, so focussed purely on non-aerobic training. So 10 miles is still quite long for me.

The week before, I'd done it just to keep my 12 year old company on his first attempt. He got 37 minutes, which I thought was OK, averaging around 15.5 mph (on a Triban 3 51cm).

But this week, since I had a road bike once again, I thought I'd give him a 5 minute start and see if I could catch him. LIttle did I know that he would knock a couple of minutes off his previous weeks time, average around 17, and I'd have my work cut out!

I was hoping for under 30 minutes, in the event I got 30.14, averaging 20 according to Map My Ride, which I was happy enough with. Plenty of room for improvement, I think bike setup will be a good place to start!


----------



## bozmandb9 (5 Jul 2015)

Bugger, just looked at some of the TT Pb's and feeling a bit small!


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (5 Jul 2015)

bozmandb9 said:


> Bugger, just looked at some of the TT Pb's and feeling a bit small!



Your kid averaging 17mph over 10 miles makes me feel small


----------



## Justinslow (5 Jul 2015)

bozmandb9 said:


> Bugger, just looked at some of the TT Pb's and feeling a bit small!


Mate, I did my local 10 last August 33.27! I'm now down to 25.34 in......well nearly a year. Hoping now to bust the 25 mark and get into the 24's by the end of the season! You'll be surprised how the times will tumble.


----------



## screenman (5 Jul 2015)

Somebody did a 30mph 100 today after doing a 47 minute 25 last night. Gives you something to aim for. I should remember his name.

Just think how much fitter and faster you both are when compared with most people, take this thought and smile.


----------



## bozmandb9 (5 Jul 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Mate, I did my local 10 last August 33.27! I'm now down to 25.34 in......well nearly a year. Hoping now to bust the 25 mark and get into the 24's by the end of the season! You'll be surprised how the times will tumble.


That's encouraging. To be fair I haven't been riding for around a year or so, until around 10 days ago. As per screenmans post, plenty to aim for, though not sure I'll be challenging thos sort of speeds!


----------

